# Welche Pflanzen im Koiteich



## didi3005 (18. Jan. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

welche Pflanzen kann ich in meinem neu angelegten Koiteich eigentlich verwenden, ohne das sie gefressen oder beschädigt werden, oder
ist es richtig das im Koiteich keine Pflanzen eingesetzt werden sollen???

Gruss diddi


----------



## karsten. (18. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen im Koiteich*

Moin

hast Du das schon gelesen ?

und 

das ?

schönes WE


----------

